# white bib-shorts



## GT3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Is there a problem with white bib-shorts?? How come 90 % of cycling shorts are black?? Does white get dirty too quickly rubbing the seat?? please advise I am looking to get a white pair of bibs but is hard to find one thanks


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

GT3 said:


> Is there a problem with white bib-shorts?? How come 90 % of cycling shorts are black?? Does white get dirty too quickly rubbing the seat?? please advise I am looking to get a white pair of bibs but is hard to find one thanks


Most all white bibshorts are see-through .


----------



## GT3 (Feb 24, 2011)

lol really does that also apply to jersey? but a lot of racers i see on tv they wear white!


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

GT3 said:


> Is there a problem with white bib-shorts?? How come 90 % of cycling shorts are black?? Does white get dirty too quickly rubbing the seat?? please advise I am looking to get a white pair of bibs but is hard to find one thanks


I love to get a few too but exactly what you said and the "see through" statement is putting order on hold. Plus, it makes you look bigger than as oppose to black. I'm only really interested in white to keep me cool on hot weather. Oh, hell i'm going to get one!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

It depends on the manufacturer of the bib short and materials. 

I tried on a pair of white Castelli bibs...lol...I was able to see my underwear through it. Imagine stepping out and not realizing your junk can be seen!

On the other hand...I have a pair of white Rock Racing bibs, and those are not see through.

Always try on a white bib...if you can see your undies through the shorts...give it a pass. Unless you want to get popped for indecent exposure.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

GT3 said:


> lol really does that also apply to jersey? but a lot of racers i see on tv they wear white!


I've had a few white jerseys that aren't see-through but not many. Any bibshort though, that is mostly white, is see-through unless the material is very thick.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

WAZCO said:


> I love to get a few too but exactly what you said and the "see through" statement is putting order on hold. Plus, it makes you look bigger than as oppose to black. I'm only really interested in white to keep me cool on hot weather. Oh, hell i'm going to get one!



Don't do it! The cooling effect is insignificant, because so little area is exposed to the sun, And the see-through issue is real, with the stretchy material. Unless you really are an exhibitionist and want to display your private regions, stay away from white shorts.

Black stays a lot cleaner looking, too. You can wipe your hands on them without looking grungy.

White jersey is a whole nother thing.,


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Just ride faster! Just like with white swim trunks once they get wet they're see through.


----------



## Redtail A-4 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Nalini*

I have a few pair of white shorts but I buy the ones that are two-tone. I prefer white shorts that are black around the seat and the crotch like the Nalini Caprifoglio bibs. www.trikotexpress.com. Best place I have found for Nalini gear. Also the prostuff.com and procyclegear.com have Nalini bibs too. I have seen guys wearing the white Assos shorts and they were basically see -through when they got wet.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

GT3 said:


> Is there a problem with white bib-shorts?? How come 90 % of cycling shorts are black??


Cuz that's pretty much what people want to buy and manufactures learn pretty quickly to make what people buy. In fact, I bet it's >98% of shorts sold are black. I know a fair number of women riders who are in great shape but still won't wear anything other than solid black because they feel anything else makes their butts look big... or their hips wide.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> Unless you really are an exhibitionist and want to display your private regions, stay away from white shorts.


Good advice, and to add to that: given the same lighting, shadows are much more visible on white than they are on black. Your package will appear much more prominently and larger than it would on black shorts. Only you can decide whether that's an incentive or disincentive to get white shorts.

If you're young and in full control of all your voluntary and involuntary muscles, no need to read further. But if you're not, consider that white shorts can also exhibit, on their outside, the results of certain natural accidents much more clearly than black shorts would.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

GT3 said:


> Is there a problem with white bib-shorts?? How come 90 % of cycling shorts are black?? Does white get dirty too quickly rubbing the seat?? please advise I am looking to get a white pair of bibs but is hard to find one thanks


Touch your chain and those pretty white shorts are ruined. Or a least, they've got a semi-permanent stain. 

Plus people can see your junk.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

You must think about the type of material that the shorts/bibs are made of...its a stretchy type stuff. So when you stretch anything, it tends to become a tad thinner. So white becomes even more see thru when you do this. With jerseys, it isnt as bad since they arent stretched like the shorts are.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

shorts are black, socks are white, follow the Rules.

it might be funny but in the days of yore a rider might have been ejected from a race for non-white socks and non-black shorts. Some ten years ago I was told off by an elderly referee in his seventies or eighties for turning up for a race in black socks.

boys in white bibs look cheesy, girls look great though


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Oh for heaven’s sake; “junk, see-through, enlarged flags, it-makes-my-butt-look-big, boys v girls”. I can’t believe all these sissy posts. If you want to wear white bibs…wear them. However, matching kit with your spouse or SO is out as is any bell or mirror on your bike! We just can’t stand for that


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

My white giordana bibs aren't see through, but they do make me look albino...


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> It depends on the manufacturer of the bib short and materials.
> 
> I tried on a pair of white Castelli bibs...lol...I was able to see my underwear through it. Imagine stepping out and not realizing your junk can be seen!
> 
> ...


You wear underwear underneath your biking shorts?!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

nOOky said:


> You wear underwear underneath your biking shorts?!


I think he was referring to trying them on in store...


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

nOOky said:


> You wear underwear underneath your biking shorts?!


I think he means just for try-on purposes, as when purchasing a new pair. I think.

Another issue: even if white shorts aren't transparent when dry, they may become so if you get caught in a rain shower -- or even when soaked with sweat.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Really, I expected to see some funny pics when I clicked on this thread.
seriously, I wouldn't pull the trigger on those white bibs unless you want to be the guy the girls are pointing at when they think you're not looking.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I will find a pair of white bibs somewhere and try them on, hose myself off, and post a picture with and without under-britches on. In fact I'll try as many different brands as I can. Keep checking back for the results! :blush2:


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 9, 2011)

My first ride on a bike path last night. Guy was standing next to his bike, and he raised his leg to get on there was not much left to the imagination. May not be as bad if you have blond or shaved hair, but you could see it, and the darker hair made it obvious as it was the only dark spot. I almost stopped and offered to buy him some black ones.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

you can find white bibs that are fine. When they are new. Please don't use a well worn pair, I really don't need to know if you have dingleberries.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

white bibs look funny when there is some water on the road or dirt off-road.

There was a guy who was quite strong on the road 'cos he was a strong skier, but he sucked big time off-road, people scoffed at him because he was so afraid of descending he ran downhill any time it was not a straight line. He wore white bibs. They looked so funny on him with a brown splotch and his running downhill....

white bibs are no-no for me just because of that. I'm not a pro. I'm not paid for riding bikes. I wear black bibs only.


----------



## stevenapayne (Apr 19, 2011)

White compression shorts under white bibs & you're golden. Have had some white Nalinis for over a year now. When worn with the white comp shorts, no amount of sweat or rain exhibits the goods. Besides, my wife thinks I look like the most dangerous man on the planet with them on. He he......


----------



## Zeekster64 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wearing anything but black shorts is very brave. Unless you're packing a baby's arm holding an apple, I'd avoid them.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Black is practical, white is not. The only race I've seen Thor Hushovd in all white this year was Milano-San Remo.

I designed a kit for my previous club where the shorts were solid blue. That was ok.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Just do adequate manscaping and you will be fine. LOL,


----------



## Wangster (Feb 23, 2011)

I have some nice Castelli free aero bibs in the white/italian colors.. the melbourne kit. They are pretty thin but they aren't see through and amazingly comfortable. The Podio jersey on the other hand are white and def see through.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Absolutely nothing wrong with white bibs.

Unless you want to wear them.


----------

